# becoming a chainsaw dealer.



## philip comtois (Feb 13, 2008)

any advice on becoming a chainsaw dealer. one problem i'm having is that i don't have a business that sells hardware or outdoor equipment already and it seems that some companies don't want to talk unless your already an established business. i really want to focus on chainsaws only. not lawnmowers. from reading here, there seems to be loyal followers for many brands of saws, so i am thinking of trying to carry alot of brands. not just one or two. any comments?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 14, 2008)

My guess would be that you wouldn't get enough sales as a 'saw only' shop. Also it would limit the sales of the manufacturers who manufacture the whole gamut of outdoor equipment

If the manufacturers won't let you become a dealer, you could start as a repair shop and used equipment dealer. Once you have a track record, then I'm sure the manufacturers would talk to you.


----------



## John Bartley (Feb 14, 2008)

philip comtois said:


> any advice .............. i am thinking of trying to carry alot of brands. not just one or two. any comments?



If you think about this from the manufacturers point of view, you'll see that this would be the last thing they'd want, especially in a new, unproven dealer. The manufacturer wants a dealer that will understand and promote "their" product and sell it successfully in competition with other brands. About the only way you'll get to sell multiple brands is to be an already established shop with a great track record so that the manufacturers "want you", instead of you wanting them.

cheers


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Feb 15, 2008)

Poulan is always looking for warranty repair stations, training provided . Parts inventory / ordered & shipped daily, as needed. The hourly rate is established by Poulan. Talk to a company rep. & see what they require ! A lot of small engine manufacturers are probably willing to do the same. You may be in an area where business would be good. Good Luck & don't be afraid to keep us posted !


----------

